# Health Insurance/ Car Insurance



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi 
I would like to know how much would a good health insurance be for one adult (female) and two kids below the age of 5 years in Cape Town.
What does it cover?

Any personal recommendations are welcome.

Also how much can i expect to pay for car insurance?

Thanks


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

call Discovery.co.za and get a quote.
dont skimp. you do NOT want to run out of Health Cover especially critical cover.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with Daxk. Discovery Health seems to be one of the best medical aids in the country ( acute or chronic cover)
Our cars are insured by Santam at the moment... was the best and cheapest option for house, household and motor insurance.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I agree with Daxk. Discovery Health seems to be one of the best medical aids in the country ( acute or chronic cover)
> Our cars are insured by Santam at the moment... was the best and cheapest option for house, household and motor insurance.


Thanks for the info guys.. Will definitely look into Discovery and Santam!! Appreciate the replies


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes Discovery is a good place to start but once you are more familiar look around. Discovery makes excessive profits and better offers are available but you need to see a pro about this. You can get a basic medical aid in conjunction with a hospital plan and save a packet.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> Yes Discovery is a good place to start but once you are more familiar look around. Discovery makes excessive profits and better offers are available but you need to see a pro about this. You can get a basic medical aid in conjunction with a hospital plan and save a packet.


I agree zambezi.king, but prescription medicines are quite dear in SA, so my personal feeling is that one needs a comprehensive medical aid. Discovery also assists people who help themselves... by decreasing contributions if you eat healthy foods, join a gym, etc.
Perhaps the following link may be of help:
Medical Aids South Africa | Compare South African Medical Aids online


----------



## Southview2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to agree with Johanna. It is important to take notice that we all tend to take life insurance for granted. Where as in most countries there is no grantee. I also encourage ever to check out the link posted by Johanna. Cheers!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

True but it also makes a diiference as to what type of family you are... sickly / pre-existing conditions / health nuts / young kids / only use generic drugs / homeopaths.

We are on Discovery now (due to employer stipulations) but there are better options FOR OUR FAMILY DYNAMIC. Also in my humble opinion we are all paying for the "free" gym and "free" movie tickets etc.

As for car insurance... I belong to another 4x4 website and every single insurer is praised and slandered in equal measure. If you do have a 4x4 and use it offroad and / or cross border then you simply can't beat Tuff Stuff and Cross Country.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

True Zambezi.king, but I have to add something personal here, we are (or were a very healthy family ), then something like the big C strikes and you need full cover. None of us can foresee something like that happening.


----------



## liako (Jul 8, 2013)

*personal insurance*

I had the same question and someone recommended Prime meridian. its amazing.


----------



## wss12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

You will have to choose the insurance either individual/personal or family insurance. However the insurance policies may differ in different states.


----------

